# DPDT switches



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

I am converting my old Casey Jones over to battery power. I would like to put a switch in-line so that it will be easy to go back to track power around the Christmas Tree. Do I need a DPDT switch to throw both the hot and neutral or just a SPDT for the hot side? Where is a good source to find these low voltage switches?
Happy New Year to all----Ewald


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get away with a SPST and most any micro switch will work. Current rating of 2 amps or more.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ewald,
Most people use a DPDT as just an SPST will result on your loco ground being live to the track power. This is DC, not AC so there is no 'hot' or 'neutral'.

You can get a big one at RadioShack (the online store works, or you may have a local store.) https://www.radioshack.com/products/dpdt-toggle-switch

A slide switch is often the easiest choice - RS have a sub-mini or these:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

But slide switches are the least reliable, a miniature toggle might be better for just a little more.

Greg


----------



## ewaldbee (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I just ordered a 10 pack of DPDT switches. Should keep me going fo a while.
Ewald


----------

